# Judgment day suposidly today!!!!



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

What you guys think people say with all the natural disasters happening it should happen. I personally think its just another conspiracy..


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It is only the second time they 'predicted' this and look it is a sunny warm day. Maybe third time is the charm?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

the world wont end at 6pm because in other places its already may 22


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Some people said there will be zombies!!!!!

I want to go zombie hunting now!!!!!

BUT....

no zombies yet... *disappointed*  

I was hoping today will be the day like the game Metro 2033

Demon hunting time!!!! +++++++++++++++++++++++ ^-^


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

...time to rack up the credit cards just in case!!!!


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

I've got first dibs on Jimmy Swaggart's place... May 22nd is moving day!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

WOO THAT MEANS POWER OUTAGES

TIME TO GO LOOT THE LFSs


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

what!! the Rapture hasn't hit T.O yet?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm kinda disappointed. I kinda look forward to the apocalypse. Our society is getting too boring...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

TBemba said:


> what!! the Rapture hasn't hit T.O yet?


LOL, all the good people left town ages ago  we'd never know if it hit anyway!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Some people said there will be zombies!!!!!
> 
> I want to go zombie hunting now!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm ready for them too!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

does that mean I should hold off on paying my bills?


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

I took both a bus and a subway to get to the mall today. What a frightening experience that was, but fortunately neither the bus driver nor the subway conductor were raptured while I was in transit.


----------

